
RudeVC: Asking one VC for a referral to another - romain_g
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/04/29/rudevc-vc-referrals/
======
jacquesm
This happens all the time, be careful though, if you don't approach them
individually you might be 'burned' to a whole group of VCs if one of them does
not like you.

Also, some VCs are more open in sharing their address books than others, the
general rule seems to be that VCs that are closer to the end of their funds
investment cycle are much more likely to refer you if you are earlier stage.

